# single-bit, double-bit axe = μονό / μονόκοπο / μονόστομο, διπλό / διπλόκοπο / δίστομο τσεκούρι / πελέκι



## kapa18 (Dec 4, 2009)

Στα ελληνικά διακρίνουμε αυτά τα τσεκούρια (single bit) από αυτά (double bit);

Ξαφνικά διαπιστώνετε ότι δεν είμαι το φιλήσυχο πλάσμα που νομίζατε...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Ξαφνικά διαπιστώνετε ότι δεν είμαι το φιλήσυχο πλάσμα που νομίζατε...


Ποιο φιλήσυχο; Αυτό με το μαστίγιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

Εννοείς αν διακρίνουμε το πελέκι/τον πέλεκυ από το διπλό ή αμφίστομο πέλεκυ ή λάβρυ; Για ποια χρήση;


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 4, 2009)

Εχμ...για φόνο; (είναι κάτι συμμορίες που σκοτώνονται με δαύτα κι εγώ πρέπει να τα μεταφράσω)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

Τότε σίγουρα όχι «λάβρεις» --εκτός αν οι φόνοι είναι τελετουργικοί. Πελέκια τότε και διπλά πελέκια ή ίσως δίστομα ή δίκοπα (πολύ λίγα ευρήματα, πάντως, για όλα τα δι-).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

ίσως οφτόπικ, ίσως πάλι όχι (με γκεστ-σταρ έναν μπαϊσέξουαλ λάβρυ)..

How to say "Oh my god! There's an axe in my head" in various languages


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2009)

Επειδή είδα εκεί ένα *labrida και έγραψες πιο πάνω «λάβρεις», μολονότι στο TLG βρίσκω μόνο μία αναφορά, στον Πλούταρχο («Λυδοὶ γάρ ‘λάβρυν’ τὸν πέλεκυν ὀνομάζουσι»), έχω την εντύπωση, μια και δεν βοηθούν τα νέα λεξικά, ότι το αρχαίο είναι:
*η λάβρυς, της λάβρυος, την λάβρυν, οι λάβρυες, των λαβρύων, τις λάβρυς*.

Δεν μας έφταναν τα δίκοπα μαχαίρια, έχουμε και τα δίκοπα πελέκια.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Πάντως ο Θησαυρός (Γιοβάνης) το έχει αρσενικό:
*λάβρυς*, ο Α πέλεκυς, τσεκούρι

Όμως ο, φρονώ εγκυρότερος, Δημητράκος το αναφέρει ως θηλυκό:
*λάβρυς*, -υος |η| (λ. λυδ.) μτγν. αμφίστομος πέλεκυς: Πλούτ. Ηθ. 302Α


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

Δεν το έψαξα καν... με παρέσυρε ο πέλεκυς...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

Μπόλικα σημειολογικά και ετυμολογικά περί λάβρυος (και λαβυρίνθου!) εδώ, στην αγγλική βίκι!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Πάντως για τον *λαβύρινθο* το ΕΛΝΕΓ δεν είναι κατηγορηματικό για τη σύνδεση με τη λ. _λάβρυς_:
αρχ. (ήδη μυκ. _da-pu-ri-to_, με προβληματική ανάγνωση), πιθ. προελλην. όρος, όπως προκύπτει από το παραγ. τέρμα _-ινθ(ος)_. Το θέμα τής λέξεως συνδέθηκε από ορισμένους με το ελνστ. _λάβρυς_ «αμφίστομος πέλεκυς», το οποίο θεωρείται λυδικής αρχής. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση _λαβύρινθος_ θα ονομαζόταν η κατοικία τού Μινώταυρου στην Κρήτη, αν είχε ως έμβλημα τον αμφίστομο πέλεκυ. Κατ' άλλη άποψη, πρόκειται για δάνειο από τον ακκαδ. όρο _dalbānu_ «διάδρομος ανακτόρου», πράγμα που θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα στη μυκ. γραφή. Δεν ευσταθούν οι προταθείσες συνδέσεις με τις λ. _θάπτω_ και _λαύρα_ «πετρώδες έδαφος, λιθόστρωτο».


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

Για να υπάρχει και εικόνα, δεν αντιστέκομαι και ορίστε ένας μινωικός διπλός πέλεκυς, από τον κάμπο της Μεσαράς:





 Αναρωτιέμαι τι απόγιναν εκείνοι που βρήκε στ' αμπέλι ο παππούς λίγες μέρες πριν πεθάνει ;) και τους πήρε μετά ο θείος Νώντας... 
(Αν χρειάζεται επεξήγηση, στο 1':00'' 



).


----------

